# Deer not Bear



## Trouble-T (Sep 18, 2008)

Can anyone food suggest that deer will without attacting bear or is that just unrealistic.Im currently feeding a couple of doe and ther fawns from spring and had an unwelcome visit from 3 cubs and a mom bear a few days ago disrupting the deer and ever since then Ihavent seen them although the bear have been back.Could someone also suggest maybe some kind of feeder only accesible to deer thanks


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

What kind of bear did you see there? If it was a Black Bear, it was something else that scared them off. If it was a brown bear, he probably ate them.


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Bears are dangerous*

It's my undeerstand that bear do eat deer and elk fawns, and that a mama bear with her cubs can pose a danger to you. I advise it best to not feel wildlife.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I wouldn't feed any of them. Its just asking for problems.

A bear will eat anything that a deer will eat, and more.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I will have to agree with the postings. Should not feed WILD animals. Some states it is illegal. Wish it was in mine..................:wink:


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

it is dangerous and irresponsible to feed wildlife

Most of the animals I have to put down have become accustomed to human as a food source and have lost all fear 

The most dangerous animal there is is a wild animal that has lost it's fear of man

Even a deer can and will kill or severely injure a human

You have experienced first hand why the practice is illegal
By feeding the deer you have lured in a very very dangerous element
Not only have you place your home and family in danger you have exposed the deer to a danger that they may not have been exposed to if they had not been coerced into coming to a predictable place at a predictable time


----------

